# New order from dope-seeds



## ArtVandolay (Jan 28, 2010)

arrived this morning .





The freebies are the SS #1 (again) and SS Mystery Kush fems, which I don't know anything about yet.

Only 1 problem - there are only 6 beans in the Himalaya Blue Diesel pack (I ordered 10).  I sent them an email - I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

Artski, Nice bean order. Be nicer when ya get it all. Be looking fer a gj soon?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

sounds exciting art hope they fix that for ya pronto...were you planning on growing them out stat?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, chef and 2 dog .  I have room for one more in my cardboard wardrobe box so I'm sprouting one of the mystery kush.  I've never had kush :hubba:

In the meantime, I need to work on an outside grow plan for HL's outside auto grow caper.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

I love kush's.......


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

Gonna love the kush art! Mystery kush....sounds .....top secret even! Umm...what's the mystery...you already know it's a kush! Yuk yuk yuk yuk.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 28, 2010)

Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck, chef lmao.  I am pretty excited.  Those 2 fem kush beans are the biggest beans I've ever seen!  I don't know what the mystery is, either.  They're not listed for sale, at least at dope-seeds.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 28, 2010)

Great order Art. I was planning on getting those HB Diesel. 
DS has been a underrated company. I wrote them a couple times, had answers the next day each one.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 28, 2010)

've been thinking about ordering from them, after Hamy told me they were legit...now I see Art has done well by them...They have nice prices, and where I usually get my seeds doesn't carry any auto's....so got to try somewhere else for our massive MP auto overgrow 2010!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 3, 2010)

i ordered from dope seeds. order arrived in 6 business days, and i got what i ordered, and pretty good luck with germing. i ordered 5 femmed russian rocket fuel, and 5 femmed blue himalayan diesel, and with the special offer i was supposed to get 5 short stuff #1, and 2 mystery kush. instead of 2 seperate and labeled packs like you got, i got one pack with 7 seeds in it labeled "mystery kush female strain". im wonderin if they just mixed in the 5 short stuff #1 and the 2 mystery, or if i got all 7 mystery..............only time will tell.....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats, wally!  My 2 kush beans were huge, compared to the ss #1 (and all the others), though you can't tell from the pic I posted.


----------

